# My constipation, heavy-bleeding, sores & garlic sites



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

To anyone suffering from any of the above, my sites may offer tips. Particularly if you're the cold, dry, creaky, laryngitis-prone type. http://jelleym.tripod.com/constipation/index.html http://jelleym.tripod.com/sorebleedheal/index.html http://jelleym.tripod.com/garlic/garlic.html


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Ver interesting about the garlic. I have UC & am seeing an acupuncturist who's told me to avoid it totally.


----------

